# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Çaykur Greve Gitti

## ceydaaa

da.jpgÇAYKUR'a bağlı 58 işletmede, Tek Gıda-İş Sendikası'na bağlı 9 bin 40 işçiyi ilgilendiren toplu iş sözleşmesinin uyuşmazlıkla sonuçlanmasının ardından alınan grev kararı, uygulanmaya başlandı. Tek Gıda-İş Sendikası Genel Başkanı Mustafa Türkel, ÇAYKUR GenelMüdürlüğü önünde yaptığı basın açıklamasında, grevi bilerek yaş çay kampanyasının başladığı döneme getirmediklerini belirterek, "Bu bir hukuki süreç, grev kararı almak zorundaydık" dedi. Tek Gıda-İş Sendikası olarak bugün grevi başlattıklarını ifade edenTürkel, "Artık bu grevi bitirecek olan kamu işverenleridir. Bizim amacımız birilerine ders vermek değildir ancak kimsenin de bizi tehdit etmeye hakkı yok. ÇAYKUR tarihinde ilk defa 7 bin mevsimlik işçiyi 20 Nisan'da işbaşı yapmaya çağırdı. Bu bir grev kırıcılığıdır ancak grev kırıcılığı da olsa işçilerimizin bir ay daha fazla maaş almasından memnuniyet duyarız. İşçilerimizi işbaşı yaptıktan sonra greve destek olmaya çağırıyoruz" diye konuştu. Türkel, her gün grevle ilgili Artvin'den Tirebolu'ya kadar çalışmalarını sürdüreceklerini de kaydederek, "50 kişi, 150 kişi, 350 kişi artarak işçilerin hakkını alıncaya kadar bu grevi sürdüreceğiz. Bizim amacımız işçinin masasına bir simit daha fazla gitmesidir. İşveren gerekli şartlarda anlaşmaya yanaşsın, bizbir dakikada grevi bitirmeye hazırız. Bazı sendika temsilcilerinin de destek verdiği işçiler, genel müdürlük binasına "Bu iş yerinde grev vardır" yazısını astı. İşçiler, genel müdürlük önünde halay çektikten sonra dağıldı.

----------

